# what are steroids that don't aromatize and is not water retentive?



## BUCKY (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm familiar with Anavar not aromatizing. Just curious if there are others? Is it the exception? I read about Primobolan, Winstrol and Anavar being non-water retentive (it does not retain water). This is attractive to me but I think Winstrol and Primobolan converts to estrogen. Winstrol seem to be highly liver toxic yet I don't know why someone I know said it was something I should look into. Anything special about it?

I'm trying to avoid Testosterone. I felt lazy when I was on it. I read something about it making people lazy but I guess it depends on each individual. Studies have shown that Testosterone may work to weaken the immune system. Not sure if it's true.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Sep 25, 2012)

Apparently it made you a fuktard as well! If i were you, i would steer clear of all things gear related up to and including this forum! JACKASS!


----------



## supaman23 (Sep 25, 2012)

Basically all DHT based steroids won't aromatize. All the rest are dependent on genetics and diet whether you get water retention or not.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bucky go jump off a cliff


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 25, 2012)

negged for not using search


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 25, 2012)

Bucky is back


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ironman2001 said:


> Apparently it made you a fuktard as well! If i were you, i would steer clear of all things gear related up to and including this forum! JACKASS!



That was uncalled for. People come here to learn not be spoken to like this. I'd suspend your account if I had the powers. I'm sure you contribute very little to this community and nobody would miss you.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 25, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> I'm familiar with Anavar not aromatizing. Just curious if there are others? Is it the exception? I read about Primobolan, Winstrol and Anavar being non-water retentive (it does not retain water). This is attractive to me but I think Winstrol and Primobolan converts to estrogen. Winstrol seem to be highly liver toxic yet I don't know why someone I know said it was something I should look into. Anything special about it?
> 
> I'm trying to avoid Testosterone. I felt lazy when I was on it. I read something about it making people lazy but I guess it depends on each individual. Studies have shown that Testosterone may work to weaken the immune system. Not sure if it's true.




Just by reading your post, YOU HAVE LOTS OF RESEARCH TO DO. Its your homework for tonight. No more posting on this forum until you have done so.

Heres a freebie though, Winstrol is not highly toxic nor does it convert to estrogen. Primo is also non estrogenic and in fact, has anti estrogen properties.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok I take it back...I just realized all his posts are beyond ignorant. Like which steroids aside from testosterone contain testosterone....Maybe Bucky is a little retarded. Not sure if he is a troll, or maybe some retarded kid living in his parents basement trying to get his swole on.


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 26, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> I'm familiar with Anavar not aromatizing. Just curious if there are others? Is it the exception? I read about Primobolan, Winstrol and Anavar being non-water retentive (it does not retain water). This is attractive to me but I think Winstrol and Primobolan converts to estrogen. Winstrol seem to be highly liver toxic yet I don't know why someone I know said it was something I should look into. Anything special about it?
> 
> I'm trying to avoid Testosterone. I felt lazy when I was on it. I read something about it making people lazy but I guess it depends on each individual. Studies have shown that Testosterone may work to weaken the immune system. Not sure if it's true.



for me it's winstrol hands down followed by anavar

Winstrol-Stanozolol - iSteroids.com


----------



## BUCKY (Sep 26, 2012)

I read that site as well. I read Winstrol can be liver toxic (maybe if run longer or high-dosed as with anything else). I was told stick with injectables not pills when it comes to Winstrol. Not trying to be the next Mr. Olympia but is this cycle a good combo: Anavar, HGH Kigtopin, and Winstrol? I never had to do an OCT or PCT with an Anavar cycle (cutting cycle). I hope to get away with it as well when including Winstrol (since it does not aromatize or retain water). Should I add Primobolan as well or is this a bit much? 

6 week cycle I'm looking to do: Anavar 50mg daily, HGH Kigtropin 5 IUs daily, Winstrol (not sure how to dose this yet). I have read what's written on isteroids but want to hear different opinions.



iSteroids said:


> for me it's winstrol hands down followed by anavar
> 
> Winstrol-Stanozolol - iSteroids.com


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 27, 2012)

Waste of money if your doing gh for only 6 weeks. It has to be run for long duration of time. 6 months+
Just do anavar for 6 weeks. You'll love the gains. Save the winny and gh for sometime else.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 27, 2012)

Stop with your oral only cycles, run at least some test for gods sake. Also please link to this research on test making people lazy lol...


Running hgh for 6 weeks is just dumb, I won't say more than that. Doubt you can get real gh anyway though.

Also you're a tucking moron for not doing pct when you know you should. I hope you get shutdown forever just for not listening to all the advice people give you. What are you going on that says you didn't need it anyway? Winstrol is fairly suppressive so if you don't run a pct after that you're a legit retard bro. Spend some extra cash and get some test, hcg, and clomid. You're just bein cheap if you won't take the extra expense for your health


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 27, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Stop with your oral only cycles, run at least some test for gods sake. Also please link to this research on test making people lazy lol...
> 
> 
> Running hgh for 6 weeks is just dumb, I won't say more than that. Doubt you can get real gh anyway though.
> ...




He actually wouldnt need to use test, given the short period of time hes looking to do. Using only anavar would probably cause him the least amount of suppression and yield the most quality gains (muscle/strength/fat loss) within the time allotted.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 27, 2012)

you may get test flu and that will make you feel tired and weak, but it doesnt last long. If you run test correctly you should feel awesome, strength and well being should be up.


----------



## overburdened (Sep 27, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> I read that site as well. I read Winstrol can be liver toxic (maybe if run longer or high-dosed as with anything else). I was told stick with injectables not pills when it comes to Winstrol. Not trying to be the next Mr. Olympia but is this cycle a good combo: Anavar, HGH Kigtopin, and Winstrol? I never had to do an OCT or PCT with an Anavar cycle (cutting cycle). I hope to get away with it as well when including Winstrol (since it does not aromatize or retain water). Should I add Primobolan as well or is this a bit much?
> 
> 6 week cycle I'm looking to do: Anavar 50mg daily, HGH Kigtropin 5 IUs daily, Winstrol (not sure how to dose this yet). I have read what's written on isteroids but want to hear different opinions.



DUDE, if you did all that, you would be WAY bigger than Jay Cutler!!!  I dont know how you would even wipe your own ass you would be so big!!!  I mean, shit, with all that gear, you wouldn't even need to eat ANYTHING and you would gain 80pounds or more!!!  You wouldn't be able to walk through a doorway, you would be so fucking huge!!!!  Damn man, if I could do that same stack... fuck, I'd cut off my left nut to do that stack!!!

you should cut both yours off, and then do that stack(I heard it works better, if you don't have any balls...kind of like smaller doses work in women....I read that on another board that i'm learning new stuff on....)  they said that the injectable winny is better too...maybe it's the same board.. that would be cool.. we could know eachother on different boards!!!  like facebooking and myspace and shit like that... that would be awesome!!!  

Then, after you cut both your balls off, so your cycle will work better you won't have to worry about having any retarded little kids, like yourself!


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm gonna call the op becky from now on because with all the var only cycles he's ran, he should have a vagina by now.


----------



## big recon (Sep 27, 2012)

*Bucky, *you have been on this board since 11/2011 and still, it looks like you haven't learned anything. I would stay away from any gear until you know the answers to your own questions.......


----------



## BUCKY (Oct 2, 2012)

I had already done GH for 6 months. I'm on my 6 month off it. I might only be doing GH for 6 weeks at 5 IUs daily since I have some leftovers that will only last for 42 days (6 weeks), stacked with 50mg daily of Anavar. I was looking for an injectable that does not aromatize or isn't too harsh. Primo? Winstrol?



MinMaxMuscle said:


> Waste of money if your doing gh for only 6 weeks. It has to be run for long duration of time. 6 months+
> Just do anavar for 6 weeks. You'll love the gains. Save the winny and gh for sometime else.


----------



## BUCKY (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I was making assumption with not having the need for PCT when using Winstrol since does not aromatize, but I think it is a harsh DHT derived steroid so I hear what you're saying. But with Anavar no PCT or OCT is really needed. My post was about looking for steroid that do not need any OCT or PCT. I guess I could only find it with Anavar. I read that even GH can cause gynecomastia so what's your point?



Digitalash said:


> Stop with your oral only cycles, run at least some test for gods sake. Also please link to this research on test making people lazy lol...
> 
> 
> Running hgh for 6 weeks is just dumb, I won't say more than that. Doubt you can get real gh anyway though.
> ...


----------



## Goldenera (Oct 3, 2012)

You need to do way more homework. 

If pct is what u are trying to avoid you should be concerned how strongly the hpta is affected by the steroid. The aromatization aspect of a steroid should only be a concern if u are worried about gyno, and holding water. Both of which can be combated with serms and an AI. 

While its possible that at 50mg a var won't effect your hpta horribly you would have to do labs to be sure. It's a moot point anyways......

Even at 100mg a day of var don't expect much let alone 50mg Ed ESP run solo.

Either do a cycle or save your money that you are going to waste on the var only run and spend it on a nutritionalist or a trainer that knows what they are doing.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 3, 2012)

Although this seems like a troll post... I do have a friend that is running 500 mg primo and 500 mg Masteron and a little growth.  When I heard this I thought it sounded odd. He looks fantastic. Not big but really good.


----------

